# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  nhận tăng người đang xem trực tiếp LiveStream Facebook - ĐT: 0934225077

## odvwnrflxqcs

*nhận tăng người đang xem trực tiếp LiveStream Facebook - Hotline: O934225O77*

 Facebook Live Stream (Facebook Live Video) là tính năng vốn vẫn đang làm nên cơn sốt trong cộng đồng 1.6 tỷ người dùng trên khắp thế giới. giả dụ trước đây tính năng chỉ dành cho người nức tiếng và chỉ một số nhà nước được update, ngày giờ đây các giáo đồ Facebook tại Việt Nam đã có thể sử dụng toàn bộ hoàn thiện tính năng này. Nói một cách nôm na, Facebook Live Video giúp quý khách có thể quay và phát trực tiếp lên Facebook để bạn bè cùng theo dõi.

 mong với các thông tin trên, tổ chức có thể tận dụng tính năng Facebook Live Stream (Video) như một công cụ marketing tương trợ để khai thác cũng như tác động với người mua tác dụng hơn.

 Facebook Live video còn hỗ trợ chèn thêm diễn đạt ngắn gọn và gửi video cho nhiều người cùng lúc, chèn thêm biểu cảm, bộ lọc màu tuyệt đẹp để san sẻ đến người xem. ngoại giả, trong giai đoạn live stream người dùng còn có thể biết được bao lăm người đang xem video và đọc được bình luận của những người khác về video của mình. Hiện tại, người mua có thể nhấn vào nút Trực tiếp ngay dưới box viết status nếu dùng di động hoặc phát stream bằng một phương tiện từ bên thứ 3 và có thể phát khung hình theo tỉ lệ 16:9 sắc nét.
 nhận tăng người đang xem trực tiếp Facebook Live Video - Hotline: O934225O77

*một đôi thông số bạn cần biết về Facebook Live Video*

 Bạn có thể phát video trực tiếp với thời lượng lên đến 90 phút
 Bạn có thể chuyển đổi khung ảnh hỗ tương giữa camera trước và camera sau
 Để có thể truyền tải hình ảnh chất lượng lên wall, đòi hỏi Hotline di động của bạn phải có kết nối wifi; hoặc được kết nối 4G.
 Cơ bản mà nói, nếu quý khách ở Việt Nam dùng mạng 3G theo gói dịch vụ tốc độ cao, sóng ổn định thì việc hình ảnh được truyền tải cũng rất chất lượng (tối thiểu 1 Mpbs). Khi bạn thấy thông báo “kết nối yếu” dưới dòng Trực Tiếp thì đồng nghĩa hình ảnh đang truyền đi sẽ bị “vở hạt”.
 Facebook cần có khoảng 3 giây để chuẩn bị truyền tải hình ảnh lên tường của các bạn. Nếu kết nối không ổn định Facebook sẽ không hiển thị nút “Phát trực tiếp”.
 Facebook cần khoảng 1 phút để thông tin đến bạn hữu của bạn về sự kiện bạn đang truyền trực tiếp.
 Trong giai đoạn live video, bạn sẽ thấy được bao lăm người đang xem video, ai bình luận và thời gian tác động của quý khách cũng được Facebook ghi nhận lại kể cả khi chấm dứt video.
 Bạn có cũng quyền đồng ý đăng video sau khi phát trực tiếp hoặc khước từ.
 Download tài liệu hướng dẫn Live Video trên Facebook
 dịch vụ tăng người vào xem trực tiếp LiveStream Facebook - LH: O934225O77

 Một bộ sưu tập mới vừa mới về đến địa chỉ; công tác chuẩn bị cho một chương trình hội thảo sắp diễn ra; phía sau hậu đài để có được những bức ảnh đẹp của studio ảnh cưới; quý khách xếp hàng chào mừng với đợt sale bùng nổ chỉ diễn ra khoảng 1 tiếng nữa… là những nội dung (content) vô cùng hữu hiệu để công ty ảnh hưởng với người mua tiềm năng của mình (Engage Your Audience).

 Facebook đã chính thức mang tính năng Live Stream cho tuốt tuột khách hàng tại Việt Nam trên các dòng Gọi Android và iOS. ngoài ra, tính năng này không chỉ đơn giản là truyền và chia sẻ video trực tiếp, đằng sau đó nó còn là một “hiệu ứng nội dung ảnh hưởng” mà công ty cần PT để giới thiệu hình ảnh nhãn hiệu, SP của mình.

 Bạn hãy dạo một vòng Facebook, truy cập xem thế giới họ đang stream những gì. Đôi khi bạn sẽ không còn kinh ngạc nữa khi thấy báo tuổi xanh đang trực tiếp một tin cậy chấn động đang diễn ra lúc 5 giờ chiều, khi mà thường ngày bạn chỉ có thể thấy tin tức này được update ít phút sau đó trên trang tuổi xanh Online hoặc trên bản báo in phát hành sáng sớm ngày hôm sau.

*Vậy, doanh nghiệp đang marketing trên Facebook cần làm gì?*

 Bạn vẫn thường nghe nói, “content is king” – tạm dịch “ND là Vua”, thì giờ đây cũng có một ND được xem là khuynh hướng của digital marketing đó chính là “Content video”. quý khách Facebook hiện đang dành khoảng 100 triệu giờ để xem video mỗi ngày trên mạng tầng lớp này, trong đó có cả những video được phát trực tiếp và video được tải lên. Chưa kể các mạng xã hội khác như Youtube, Snap Chat… đều có những con số siêu ấn tượng để thúc đẩy giữa các bạn và doanh nghiệp duyệt y các video chia sẻ.

 Với Facebook Live Video, đây được xem là một dụng cụ marketing khá hữu hiệu dành cho các tổ chức nhỏ đến cả các công ty lớn. Vì sao? Vì Cơ bản bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị ND cần truyền tải và nhấn nút Phát trực tiếp để liên quan với tập người mua đang theo dõi fanpage một cách nhanh chóng.

 Bạn cũng lưu ý rằng, Facebook đã cho phép người trực tiếp video có thể bình luận ngay dưới video với khách hàng, theo dõi những động thái đón nhận theo thời kì thực ưng chuẩn bộ phản ứng cảm xúc của Facebook để hiểu các người mua của mình hơn (Nhận thức gu người dùng qua bình luận, phản hồi…). Vậy, các bước bạn cần làm là gì?

 thông báo sớm (people’s interest) cho mọi người biết về sự kiện stream trên fanpage sắp diễn ra. Điều này giống như bạn đang phân phối cho khách hàng một lịch trình, thông tin cụ thể để họ có thời kì theo dõi hơn là thốt nhiên. Đón nhận sự lưu ý từ khách hàng.
 Gia tăng tỉ lệ chuyển đổi (conversion rate). Đây là cách bạn nắm rõ được người mua có lưu ý đến chương trình của bạn hay không. Hãy nói với họ hành động rằng “tôi sẽ tham gia” bằng cách chọn các option bạn đưa ra và khuyến khích họ công nhận bằng bình luận. Dù xác suất thế nào thì bạn cũng cảm nhận được quý khách đang mong muốn tiếp cận với bạn. tất nhiên, trong một số trường hợp, nếu người mua nhấc máy lên gọi cho bạn thì bạn đã thành công phần nào rồi!
 Đảm bảo kết nối đường truyền ổn định (good experience). Điều này cũng giống như bạn đang xem một video cực hot trên Youtube, bất thình lình video bị đứng lại bạn sẽ có cảm giác ntn? Bạn hãy nhớ, kết nối wifi là ổn định nhất, tiếp đến là đường truyền 4G rồi đến 3G.
 Tựa đề (content direction). Giật tít là cả một nghệ thuật và chính bạn là người nghệ sĩ. Bạn sẽ chọn “Luộc trước đổ bao lăm nước?” hay “Luộc trứng không cần nước?”. Hãy chế tạo thông tin chính của nội dung cần stream, tránh đánh vòng, cô đọng nhưng rõ ý và mục tiêu nhất thì càng tốt.
 người dùng rất ấn tượng nếu bạn nhớ tên họ và luôn chào hỏi họ mỗi khi gặp. Đó chính là cách bạn hãy dùng tính năng Mention của Facebook để đón họ đến với video mà bạn đang trực tiếp. Bạn cũng có thể đặt một câu hỏi mở để câu chuyện thêm thú nhận hơn và “lôi kéo” các bạn hòa nhập chung với vấn đề mà bạn đang truyền tải.
 Ngắn hoặc Dài (shorter or longer for the win?) – Facebook khuyến khích bạn nên tạo những video được live stream dài hơn 10 phút để cuộn nhiều người xem và tác động hơn. Cũng đúng thôi, vì ko phải ai cũng có thể online cùng một lúc với bạn để xem bạn đang quảng bá những gì. Facebook cũng cần thời kì để thông tin đến bằng hữu hoặc người hâm mộ của bạn.
 Luôn đổi mới (try different!) nội dung không bao giờ là kiệt. Nếu bạn là chủ của nhãn hiệu, là người làm marketing thì ít nhất bạn cũng đã và đang insight chính SP của mình. Một chiếc quần jogger không hẳn đơn giản là mặc với chiếc áo thun, mà nó còn có thể mix match với một chiếc áo khoác jeans, một đôi giày trắng bụi bụi đầy phong cách. Hãy sáng tạo cách tác động với người dùng để họ có thể đến cửa hiệu của bạn mua thêm những item phối hoặc phụ kiện hợp mốt.

 Dù bạn chỉ là một công ty nhỏ, bán đồ thủ công nhưng đang được theo dõi bởi phần lớn người thì sau khi bạn hoàn thành xong một chiếc khăn choàng cổ, ngại gì live stream để PR mọi người mặt hàng mới này, tất nhiên vài mẹo nhỏ khoác khăn choàng cực chất thì hẳn bạn sẽ nhận được sự để ý của quý khách tiềm năng ngay!

 Gợi ý một số chủ đề Live Stream bạn có thể Xem tiếp:
 Hỏi & đáp (Q&As). Đây là cách mà đơn vị có thể “raise” lên để thúc đẩy với quý khách của mình.
 hậu đài (Behind The Scene). Ít ai biết rằng những hình ảnh đằng sau hậu đài là những thước phim mà mọi người rất thích khám phá
 Làm thế nào (How to). Làm thế nào để thắt cavat nhanh nhất; làm thế nào để nấu súp cua ngon, làm thế nào để có làn son gợi cảm trên môi… làm thế nào và làm thế nào là câu hỏi hằng ngày mọi người đều đặt ra!
 tiêu khiển & trải nghiệm (Have fun & Experience). Điều này cũng có chút tương đồng với ý “Làm thế nào”. Sẽ không có mất mát gì nếu bạn trổ tài thực hiện những hình vẽ nghệ thuật trên ly cappuchino chả hạn để trigger quý khách. Hoặc san sẻ phương pháp làm vài món ăn cuối tuần và gợi ý những SP, nguyên liệu có thể mua ở cửa hàng bạn. Hẳn bạn sẽ có một lượng bà nội trợ follow theo! san sớt những video dí dỏm cũng là cách để đổi thay ND để làm mới fanpage hơn.
 tin cậy nóng/hấp dẫn (Breaking News). Nếu được bạn hãy tập làm một VJ nghiệp dư để PR những mặt hàng và tin nóng hổi nhất của liên hệ bạn đến các bạn. chả hạn như “Nóng! Đập hộp iPhone 7 vừa về Việt Nam”.
 Trò chơi (Run contest/Minigame). Có thể nói đây là cách mà các fanpage ở Việt Nam vẫn đang làm và cố nhiên đổi lại lượng thúc đẩy vẫn cao. Bạn hãy thử làm một minigame mà live stream luôn xem sao?!



*bí quyết tăng người vào xem trực tiếp Facebook Live Stream - Hotline: O934225O77*

----------

